# Can't scroll, enter data in input boxes, and menu items do not stay open



## lilianalysis (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know if I have a virus or not. Here's the issue:
In a Finder window or browser window I can NOT:

Enter text into an input box, i.e., a URL address in a browser window, type in my password to update software, enter search criteria in a Finder window. What happens is once I place my cursor in an input box, blank spaces are immediately entered and I can't stop it. I have to close the window.
Scroll or select folders. In a browser window, I am automatically scrolled down to the bottom of the window. In a Finder window when I try to scroll, I am taken back to the top of the FIRST folder of an expanded folder. For example, if Applications is open and the first item in that folder is Adobe, Adobe remains the highlighted item and I can't move off that unless I expand another folder.
Click off the menu item. Usually if you select a menu item from the top, for example clicking on the apple, the drop down should stay open. Currently, the menu drop down disappears when I release the mouse button.
Before I completely rebuild this macbook, I want to know if there is a fix for this. All of this happened today.

I can only think of two things that have happened since yesterday:

I used my bank's DepositAnywhere feature in which I can scan a copy of a check to be deposited. I was prompted to allow an application (or plugin?) to install so that the bank website buttons can control my scanner.
I opened an email that could have contained a virus, though there was no attachment or links that I clicked.
Having said that, I think the issue is number 1, but I don't know how to reverse this installation. I think the application is Webexcella but I am not completely sure. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Lilian


----------



## lilianalysis (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh, one more problem.

When I alt-tab I see that I am cycling through open applications but the icon bar that usually appears is not there anymore.

Thanks!
Lilian


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you rebooted the Mac? Have you made sure that there are no stuck keys on the keyboard? Are there any other things plugged into the USB? Have you tried unplugging everything? Also, you can start in safe mode to see if it is software related. Booting from the OS restore disk that came with the Mac will also help you know if it's software or hardware.


----------

